# Frau als schwarzer Schatten



## CantNo (26. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Vektor-Grafiken,
aber ich suche eine Frau (Tabledancerin) in komplett schwarz als Vektorgrafik (ähnlich dem Bild).

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Zinken (26. März 2010)

Du könntest ja einfach mal "free vectors" bei Google eingeben. Dort findest Du eine ganze Menge Seiten mit Gratis-Vektorillustrationen. Vielleicht ist da ja etwas passendes dabei.

Um nur mal ein paar zu nennen:
http://www.vectorportal.com
http://www.vecteezy.com
http://www.vector4free.com
http://www.freevectors.net

Falls Du Dich selbst daran versuchen willst, bietet sich wie üblich Inkscape an (gratis). Das hat auch eine Funktion zum "automatischen" vektorisieren.


----------

